

I need help rooting my android phone [Moto Electrify M] - toor

I recently switched to android and with rooting being one of the main reasons I wanted to use the OS, I can't seem to figure out how to make that happen. I've tried using oneclickroot and that didn't work either. Anyone have a rooted Motorola electrify m (usc) that can point me in the right direction or have some tips/links?
======
mflindell
Theres a few good tutorials on www.google.com on how to do this kind of thing.
Maybe you should post something up there.

------
SomeoneWeird
Try posting on the XDA forums

